# Assistant Chief Joey Cannon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Assistant Chief Joey Cannon 
*Plumerville Police Department
Arkansas*
End of Watch: Friday, June 19, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 27 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, June 19, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Assistant Chief Joey Cannon was shot and killed while making a traffic stop on U.S. 64 shortly after 6:00 am. After learning that the vehicle was stolen, he requested backup from a Conway County deputy.

As Assistant Chief Cannon approached the vehicle he was shot once in the chest. He was transported to Conway Regional Medical Center where he succumbed to his wound.

A passenger in the pickup truck was arrested at the scene and the driver was arrested a short time later in Faulkner County.

Assistant Chief Cannon had served with the agency for nine years and had served in law enforcement for 27 years. He was scheduled to retire in two weeks.
Agency Contact Information
Plumerville Police Department
303 W Main Street
Plumerville, AR 72127

Phone: (501) 354-1160

_*Please contact the Plumerville Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP Assitant Chief:

A lesson may be learned here; going only by the write up, it sounds as if the A. Chief rushed it a little instead of making a complete felony stop and waiting for his back-up. There is no need to rush in a felony mv stop.

Please, don't anyone think I'm speaking ill of the Assistant Chief, just trying to point out a *possible* mistake so others can learn. No disrespect intended


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

RIP Chief. 

I'm really disgusted with the amount of threads in this section of the forum. My stomach turns every time I sign on and see another listing as if I knew each one. 

Years of training and decades of experience isnt enough.... Be safe out there guys!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir!


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Scheduled to retire in two weeks? Crap.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Chief


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Assistant Chief.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Chief Cannon.


----------

